# Lost almost everything,,,,:-(



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i havent been on so here goes .
I got many fish and was soo very happy ... but the last neons i got i never thaught to QT them .........stupid decision ................
We went to the mall came back 3 hours later to find all had ick ..... in a pannick because i had 9 plecos i gathered my fellow fw friends and took the pearls and cray fish across the hall to empty tanks (the cray fish have just had thousannds of babies  )
they are doing fine .
and my other friend took everything else and treated her tank for ick and turned up temp ...... welll everything was doing fine for 2 or 3 days and we only lost 2 fish ..................untill somehow the thermoter went nuts and boiled everything , i am very upset but cant blama anyone ...
I did manage to get my friends to help fast enough to spare the plecos from ick ..........and i think we have a female pleco getting fatter by the day babies?????

so i have decided to get a new tank big enough for just the plecos so i wont have to worrie next time .
I am very sad and the tank is pretty much bare .

My planted was untouched , and minnows ,platy, and guppies and shrimp are all doing great .
I am thinking on setting up QT but im scared to get fish !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to you!!

Sorry to hear about all the losses. I'll be calling you up so I can bring you some meds.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ouch, that would hurt. 
What kind of heater where you using? I find that some heater go way out of control when you set them to the high setting. They just won't stop heating. This happened twice already. The only reason why it didn't result in a disaster is becuase it melted the heat guard and I was able to smell the melting plastic smell.
I've just order a Rena smart heater three days ago. From the description, it says that there is a flashing light that would warn you the water is over heating if it went 5 degrees above setting. So you might want to look in to that.

Good luck and sorry to hear about your lost.

Also, do think about setting up a QT. It doesn't have to be a fish tank. You can use one of those $9.99 plastic round buckets from Canadian Tire. Just drop in a spong filter and do water change every couple of days. It's only when you have fish that are pH dependent that you really need an established QT fish tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ouch too bad. Didnt know I could use a bucket for quar. Good tip.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all .
Im not sure what heater she had on her tank .
but the one i had the plecos in was fine and i kept the temp constant (checking it 5 times a day)
The plecos seem to like the temp at 84 , it has been like that for about 3 weeks and i plan on keeping it like that for some time still .

Eric thanks , i will need to get some for future and you can call anytime !
I am scared now to add fish to my plecos as i have spent more on them and couldnt bare to loose any .
next step is to get better at taking pictures and post them


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah here it is:









Gracious Living 76L Utility Bucket
$6.49
Product #99-4428-6

They are very good for water changes too. But you need a 4 wheel cart to wheel 20G of water around though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

we have one of those and a 4 wheel cart lol never thaught of using ituntill 3 days ago but for my salt water lol
but those containers are a great idea maybe ill try that instead


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Bah, real men don't need 4 wheel carts!

But they do need to go to the chiropractor a lot...

Seriously though, don't fill it right up especially if you have jumpers but no lid. 10 gallons should be more than enough, that is, unless you are quarantining a crap load of fish.

As for heaters going psycho, I've been toying with the idea of replacing my large heaters with two smaller, undersized ones. They'll have to struggle to get the temp up but if one goes nuts then it will take quite a while for the water to get to a critical temp., if ever.

I've also been looking at some temperature sensors like I've found here:

http://martybugs.net/electronics/tempsensor/

Just drop one into a small test tube and silicone seal it, drop it into the tank and have a program monitor the temp. If it goes critical then send an email or sms message with a warning.

Maybe one day when I'm retired I'll get the time...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

go to Ikea. they have three wheel plant pot stands for weeling heavy plants around. I have two I use for canning or booze making.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry to hear blossom...but don't let it put you off fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My platy lives on!


----------



## sympley2003 (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a reason why I use one of these:
Aqua Medic Biotherm Temperature Controller/Monitor

If set up correctly it will protect from cooking your aquarium. Reasonably priced as well so far so good and keeps my temperature nice a stable.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> Bah, real men don't need 4 wheel carts!
> 
> But they do need to go to the chiropractor a lot...


Bwahahah! LOL. ...or, for some, Physio and muscle relaxants...not that I'd know.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok we got 6 lemon tetra's so far soo good ........small and looking healthy ....

You know chris that platy was ment to LIVE ... passed around and good thing it was a fry or it woulda been in the big tank lol
still small but it is kig of the guppies lol

We got a purple tang waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it died within 24 hours .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

tetras still alive .......... and i have noticed that 2 of my plecos are so fat around the middle (pregnant?)
one bn pleco and one L134 is fat .........any advice on what i should do ???
If they have babies i dont plan on moving them but how do you feed them .
Im just guessing i will do the same as i have been doing with my cleaner shrimp lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, pleco are very much like people, there are fat guys too. One of my alpha zebra is so fat that he's wider than the female even when she was pregnant with eggs. Some times I am really worried it was dropsys, but it's been lilke this for over a year now and I already threated him several times with different brand of dropsy meds. I think he's just fat because there's no other pleco to challange him.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eeee.. blossom I am so sorry for the losses!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome back, sorry about the losses.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry about your fish glad your crays are ok. Pat


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> We got a purple tang waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it died within 24 hours .


Wow. That's not good 

What happened to him?

By the way, how are the guppy frys doing?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> We got a purple tang waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa it died within 24 hours .


That sucks! I saw one at BA the other day. Nice fish. Which tank did you put it into?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it was in the bigger tank ... i shall get another soon


----------

